# Feeder Frogs?



## Lachesis melanocephala (Feb 8, 2013)

I understand this may be a touchy subject for some of you, but i hope you're all adult enough to see it shouldn't be. 

I _may_ be needing to aquire some feeder frogs. Is there anyone that would be able to supply a few should i be needing them? I would need ones that are equivelent size to a small pinkie mouse. 

If not, is there anyone who would be able to supply a dead frog that i could use for scenting? 

This isn't for definite, but it's better to be prepared!


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Maybe try contacting an importer / wholeseller. They have loads of DOA's etc.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

There was a similar thread a bit back where a fella was trying to get hatchling hoggies feeding as was thinking about using a pacman or one of the bufo species for scenting. Aslong as you're not feeding live most folk on here are mature enough to see that you're not being cruel. As Chris says though if you want to try using actual frogs try either an importer or somebody like monkfield or one of the other food suppliers as I know a couple if them were looking in to selling frozen lizards and frogs.


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

ronnyjodes said:


> There was a similar thread a bit back where a fella was trying to get hatchling hoggies feeding as was thinking about using a pacman or one of the bufo species for scenting. Aslong as you're not feeding live most folk on here are mature enough to see that you're not being cruel. As Chris says though if you want to try using actual frogs try either an importer or somebody like monkfield or one of the other food suppliers as I know a couple if them were looking in to selling frozen lizards and frogs.


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/920449-need-advice-again.html

I think that is the thread - might be helpful


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Most people use hatchling reed frogs if the need arises. But unless you know an import directly they are not really cheap, i'm selling mine at £15 each this year. I've got Aflrixalus kanysnae for sale (for others reading this).

Jay


*
*


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> Most people use hatchling reed frogs if the need arises. But unless you know an import directly they are not really cheap, i'm selling mine at £15 each this year. *I've got Aflrixalus kanysnae for sale (for others reading this).*
> 
> Jay
> 
> ...


 :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Ron Magpie said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:



you want some, I've just stuck and advert up in the classifieds. 

jay


----------



## Lachesis melanocephala (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks. 

Ideally I don't want to have to feed any frogs, I have to admit I would find it difficult to do so, with them being incredibly cute as babies...

If the need arises, I will put a post up to see if anyone near to me has any frogs in the freezer that I can use for scenting.

Having thought about it, I'd rather force feed my little Calloselasma than feed baby frogs!


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Just a thought but I'm pretty sure you can order frogs legs through some fish mongers, maybe thats a route you could go down rather than 'food with a face'? Especially worth trying if the thought of feeding frogs isn't appealing, force feeding is much more stressful than feeding scented food and with some species risks putting them off eating even more, if scented food will be taken that's always the preferred option to forcing :2thumb:

Edit: Found this if it's any use? http://www.thefishsociety.co.uk/fish-shop_byname_Frogs`-legs_0_4.html


----------



## Lachesis melanocephala (Feb 8, 2013)

Drayvan said:


> Just a thought but I'm pretty sure you can order frogs legs through some fish mongers, maybe thats a route you could go down rather than 'food with a face'? Especially worth trying if the thought of feeding frogs isn't appealing, force feeding is much more stressful than feeding scented food and with some species risks putting them off eating even more, if scented food will be taken that's always the preferred option to forcing :2thumb:
> 
> Edit: Found this if it's any use? Buy fish online | Seafood online | Smoked Fish | UK delivery


That could be a good idea! Obviously I would need to cut it up into smaller pieces as the snakes are only 4 inches. The only thing I am thinking, is whether they will still have a scent seeing as they've been cleaned and skin taken off etc. I assume they would, especially to a snake.


----------



## MSID (May 13, 2010)

I have seen frogs legs for sale (frozen) at chinese supermarkets. They are farmed and imported skinned, something to do with import regulations, so not sure about the scent, but worth a try.


----------

